# new to ghrp 6



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

my source has some ghrp 6 and im considing adding it to my next cycle of test 600mg/week. Is this stuff all its cracked up to be? do i need to take anything else with it? has anyone had any severe side effects with it?

Im also suffering from chronic tennis elbow, is this product likely to help? what are the recommended dosages?

cheers


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

3x100mcg ed

no side effects part from hunger lol


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

jordanwlkp said:


> 3x100mcg ed
> 
> no side effects part from hunger lol


how effective is it? any particular brands to avoid?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

It will be generic mate ...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

been using around 600-900mcg per day in 3x shots.

found it very effective to increase appetite but to also hold onto some good condition when i came off my last cycle.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Use alongside mod grf if you can get it, as a stand alone grf is more effective than ghrp


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Or use more GHRP 6 eh Stephen??

lmao

xxx


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Or use more GHRP 6 eh Stephen??
> 
> lmao
> 
> xxx


6 is off the menu for me mate, 7 weeks till showtime and my natural fat b4stard instincts are hard enough to fight without adding that crazy hunger inducing sh1t into the mix :lol:


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Use alongside mod grf if you can get it, as a stand alone grf is more effective than ghrp


whats GRF??


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Al Kerseltzer said:


> whats GRF??


Modified growth release factor 1-29 aka cjc 1295 without dac aka ghrh

that and ghrp have an awesome synergy and work very well together


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

The stuff looks good.. never used it but def willing to.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

StephenC said:


> 6 is off the menu for me mate, 7 weeks till showtime and my natural fat b4stard instincts are hard enough to fight without adding that crazy hunger inducing sh1t into the mix :lol:


lmao..

7 weeks - that has sharp come around mate.

Well MeatHeads Procotol IItm will be shortly by the end of this week:whistling:


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Modified growth release factor 1-29 aka cjc 1295 without dac aka ghrh
> 
> that and ghrp have an awesome synergy and work very well together


i cant get grf at the moment. is it worth trying ghrp on its own with just some test?


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

Al Kerseltzer said:


> i cant get grf at the moment. is it worth trying ghrp on its own with just some test?


yes mate...im using ghrp on its own for 3weeks then gh blast by scott, and was using just test for last 5-6weeks now on more aas and it (ghrp6) works very well...


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> lmao..
> 
> 7 weeks - that has sharp come around mate.
> 
> Well *Meat*Heads Procotol IItm will be shortly by the end of this week:whistling:


Sorry can only see one word their Mick:lol:

7 weeks will fly by and my body is a fvckin ****hole:cursing:


----------

